# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  هل حقا المريخ ليس فريقا نشجعه، بل وطنا نعشقه؟ إذا لماذا؟؟؟

## حسين يوسف

*والآن أيها الزعيم، 
أيها الفارس الأبدي في جسد التاريخ.. والنصر المستقيم.. 
والذاهب نحو الغد الذي يملأ فراغ الكون.. 
آن الأوان لكي أكتب فيك الأناشيد مستدينا جميع اللغات حتى أبجلك.. 
ومستدينا جميع المواقع عسى أن ترسم لوحة عرسك القادم... 
أغني لك، لنصر ماندلا الذي لم ينطفئ ولن ينطفئ .. 
للثريا التي زينت شواطئ تاريخك بالذهب ولم يسقطها جبروت التلاعب 
بشعارك.. ولن تنساها انفعالات محبيك وعشاقك.. 
الآن أيها الزعماء عشاق الزعيم، 
تعالوا نغني لهذا المريخ الوطن كما نؤمن به.. 
لسودان المريخ الذي لم يعد ناديا أو فريقا بل صار نبضا في الحنايا.. 
للمريخ الذي وهبنا بعضنا بعضا وألف بين قلوبنا فصرنا بفضل الله 
وفضله أخوة.. 

لنقف مع أنفسنا ونسألها: 
هل أحببنا المريخ كما يجب، وكما نؤمن بأنه بمثابة الوطن؟ 
آه.. الوطن؟ 
الوطن يمنحنا الفقر والجوع.. ولا نلعنه أبدا ولن نتجرأ على ذلك.. 
الوطن يمنحنا الموت في جنوبه وغربه وشرقه بل صارت المدينة 
العاصمة لا تختلف عن القبر.. ومع ذلك لا نشتمه ولا نتجرأ .. 
الوطن يمنحنا الهزيمة في التعليم والصحة والسكن.. ومع ذلك نحبه 
ولا نشتمه ولا نحبط منه أو نيأس.. 
الوطن يرأسه من نختلف معه أو نتفق ولكن نفصل ذلك تماما عن 
الوطن فلا نخونه أو نهينه .. ولن نتجرأ على ذلك.. 
فلماذا إذا نقسو على المريخ حين يمنحنا الفقر والجوع أو يمنحنا الموت؟ 
لماذا نحبط من المريخ ونيأس منه حين يرضخ لقوانين الكرة ومنطقها 
فينهزم أيا كانت أسباب ومبررات الهزيمة؟ 
لماذا نعاند المريخ الآن وهو مقبل على معركة تحدد الكثير من تاريخه القادم؟ 

المريخ حقا هو الوطن ولا ينفصل عنه.. 
فلا ندخل إلى المريخ إلا وحب الوطن بيننا.. 
ولا ندخل للوطن إلا وحب المريخ بيننا.. 
ويجب علينا أن نطبق هذا الاعتقاد قولا وفعلا.. 

منذ هزيمة المريخ الأخيرة وكلنا أصبنا باليأس والإحباط... 
واستسلمنا لواقع مرير اسمه القسوة على المريخ وأفرغنا كل ما في 
دواخلنا من أسى وحزن على المريخ.. 
وكان المريخ يتحمل كل ذلك منا.... 

والآن حانت ساعة النهوض وساعة الجد فنحن أصابع المريخ التي 
يقاتل بها ( فكيف تحارب الأكف والأصابع مستسلمة)؟؟؟ 
كيف بربكم؟ 
تعالوا نكون كما نود وكما يود المريخ لنا ... نحدق في شمس المريخ الخالدة 
حتى تمتلئ عيوننا بدموع الحب من المريخ... 
لكي لا يظن ( الجلافيط ) إننا نبكي لحال المريخ.. 
تعالوا نتحد ضد ( زرقة الأشياء ) .. 
فالأحمر هو أشرف الألوان كما علمنا جرح الشهيد النازف.. 
ومن اختار أشرف الألوان لابد أن يختار أشرف المواقف وأقواها.. 

هذا الصمت الحزين يجب أن ينتهي الآن... 

يجب أن نحيله لزيت نشعل به قناديل الأمل والعطاء للمريخ وأن نتقدم بين الأمم 
لنرفع راية المريخ عالية خفاقة.. 
فالمريخ لم يكن يوما شيخا عجوزا حتى نيأس من قوته.. 
أو طفلا صغيرا حتى نشفق عليه من نيران المجوس أن تحرقه..
المريخ كان ولا زال وسيبقى بإذن الله تعالى الأرض المرتفعة حتى السماء 
كبرياء وعزة وشموخ.. 
وسيبقى كما السماء المتصلة حتى الأرض تواضعا وحبا وخشوعا.. 
المريخ هو قدرنا الذي قال له الله كن، فكان.. 
كان افتتاح المهرجان في روح القدس.. 
كان القدس في روح المحبين... 
كان المحبين له في الله ولله.. 
تعالوا نعمر روح المريخ من جديد، ونعبئ روحنا من ذلك حتى لا 
يؤتى المريخ من قبلنا.. وحتى يتقدم المريخ ولا يرتد... 
سيبقى المريخ بمثابة الصرخة الأبدية في التاريخ.. 
سيبقى فم يرضع منا معاني الخلود ونرضع منه معاني الانتماء... 
سنجيء له وبه من المستحيل ولن نتركه ألعوبة في يد البحر... 
أو فكرة خاسرة تتسلقها أقاويل القوم.. 
من غير المريخ يهبنا الحب والفرح؟ فكيف نتركه خاسرا ونحبه 
منتصرا؟ 
من غير المريخ يشعرنا بعظمة الانتماء ، فكيف نقسو عليه أكثر مما يجب؟ 
من غير المريخ يضرج ليالينا بالأحلام الممكنة والمستحيلة ؟ 
من غيره يبسط لنا ظهره لنتكئ عليه ونغني أغنيات الربيع؟ 
فيكم سكنت قوة المريخ الضاربة فلا تنكسروا.. 
فيكم وبكم انفجرت نجمة المريخ الساطعة.. فلا ترجعوها للظلام.. 
فالمريخ أكثر من حياة وأكثر من انتماء وأكثر من شيء عابر... 
المريخ صار حدودا آمنة لحركتنا وحياتنا.. فلا تهملوا حدودكم أيها الزعماء.. 
المريخ هو الرغبات الدفينة فلا تدفنوا رغباتكم بأيديكم أيها الزعماء.. 
المريخ هو الأم الحانية والأب العطوف ، فلا تعقوا والديكم أيها الزعماء.. 
المريخ هو الصبايا اللواتي نراهن في الحلم، فلا تضيعوا مريخكم كما 
يضعن هنا عند الإصباح... 
المريخ هو أطفالنا الروائع، فلا تحرموا أطفالكم من حسن رعايتكم وحسن 
متابعتكم أيها الزعماء.. 
المريخ هو الحق ينافح فساد الواقع الرديء والزمن الحذاء.. 
المريخ هو الريح تضرب أوكار الفساد والإجرام.. والانكسار.. 
هو الفجر القادم... 
هو شهيق الروح وزفيرها.. 
هو دمنا اللامع في أوردتنا... 
هو الوطن الذي نعشقه.. فهل يحق لي أن أوصيكم على وطنكم؟؟؟؟ 
وعشت يا مريخ موفور القيم.. ناهض العزة خفاق العلم


*

----------


## مرهف

*والله اني اراهن علي انك والمريخ عشيقان لا يفترقان 
عندما يكتب حسين يوسف فلنا ان نقرأ فقط فالتعقيب يفسد
الق ما يخطه حسين من درر
..
المريخ ليس كوطن فقط بل هو قلب يضخ الحياة
في اجسادنا
واجمل ما في المريخ هو هذا التفرد البلاغي الذي 
يتناثر علي صفحات التاريخ
..
ما اجمل المريخ واهل المريخ وكل من عشق المريخ
فالمريخ في الارض والسماء هو الغاية التي يبحث الجميع عن وسيلة 
لبلوغها
...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اها نحن قرينا ساكت يامرهف
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حسين يوسف   هذا  القلب  المريخى  النابض

سموه  صوت  الحق لأنه  كان  ومازال  صوت

المريخ الجهور وشمس الحقيقه  الساطع 00 ينطق

بالحق  وبه  يخرس ألسن الكذب والإدعاء الزائف 0

حينما  يتحدث  عن  المريخ  تصمت العصافيرعن

التغريد  لتسمع له 000 ترفع  الأقلام وتجف الصحف

لذا  أنت  معذور  يا  مرهف حينما  تختار  الصمت  و

نحن  فى دربك  سائرون فتعالوا  جميعاً فقط  لكىّ نستمتع

بهذا  العزف  الرائع 0

*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*الغالي مرهف...
قال أحد الأعزاء: المريخ يكتبنا قبل أن نكتبه...
لذا لا نندهش أبدا حين يكون القلم هو شيطان 
كلمات الصفوة المطيع الذي تدوخ به الأحرف..
المريخ هو حياتنا يا صديقي..
وآن اللاوان لنوقف هذه الأحزان حتى تنجلي معركة
السبت عن نصر أحمر الهوى والهوية..
وحينها سيكون لكل حدث حديث ولكل مقام مقال...
كل الحب لك وللجميع..
*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*أخي حسين يوسف لك التحية وانت تسطر كلمات من نور في حب الاحمر الوهاج ولكني اقول لك اخي مهما كتبنا عن محبوبنا ومعشقونا لن نوفيه ولن نجد من الكلمات ما يناسبه المريخ عظيم بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من دلالات ومعاني وسيظل حبه متاصل في حنايانا وكلنا شوق لمعانقة ابطال الاحمر في ليلة السبت فليس فينا من يصمت وليس فينا من هو حزين كلنا أمل وقوة وان كان هناك صمت فهو الصمت الذي يسبق العاصفة تحياتي ايها الحبيب 
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*والله يا اخ حسين يوسف ما قلت الا الحق

فعلا اصاب الصفوة كثيرا من اليأس 

كلنا تالم من اظلم الاتحاد لنا والانحياز الواضح للهلال 

كلنا تألم من قسوة الحكام على المريخ وعدم حماية لاعبين المريخ من العنف الذى يمارس ضدهم 

وانحيازهم الواضح لفريق الهلال كما شاهدنا فى مباراة جزيرة الفيل واهلى مدنى

ولكن يظل المريخ هو العشق الذى لا ولن نتخلى عنه ابدا 
*

----------


## ود العباس بورتبيل

*عن حسين أنا بحكي ليكم

زول معطون في موية الوعي

عندما يحدق صباح كل يوم هناك في الربوة عند إلتقاء الدندر بالنيل الأزرق ويحمل معه روعة إنتماء الفرع للأصل

يكملها بنقاء القلب حين يلامسه حب المريخ ويزيل عنه الشوائب والدنس

حسين رجل بألف

لن أحدثكم عن كرمه وحسن ضيافته وأنا الذي زار بيتهم

لكن!

فقط لمن يريد !!!

في مدرسة كحنتوب الثانوية حيث العباقرة والمتميزين لا حصر لهم ولا عدد - 

كان حسين رجل يرجع له الكثيرين عندما يحتار دليلهم لما له من رأي صائب وقناعات واضحة وفهم عميق للأشياء


دمت بخير صديقي المُحب للمريخ
*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*نسجل حضورنا ومرورنا على الموضوع القيم
*

----------


## الدولي الاحمر

*كتابات تخرج من القلب الى القلب لك التحيه استاذ حسين يوسف
                        	*

----------


## بركية

*يديك العافية حبيبنا - حسين يوسف 

الزعيم ينادينا 
*

----------


## مرهف

*شكراً حسين 
كلام بوزن الذهب
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*شكرا جميلا
                        	*

----------


## الشمباتى

*وهكذا تكون الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*كتابات تخرج من القلب الى القلب لك التحيه استاذ حسين يوسف
                        	*

----------


## كته

*والله ياحسين يااخوى
الشعارات دى نحن كرهناها
كل ما المريخ  ينهزم
تجى تقولو لينا  لماذا ولماذا
اها انتو اصبرو على المريخ
انا مانى صابر
كفايه خداع وغش
*

----------


## acba77

*لك التحية والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ايداهور22

*من الفلب والي القلب 

يامريييييييييييخ
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لا نستطيع مجاراة اقلام روعة فى الابداع 
المريخ هو كل شئ
                        	*

----------


## سهيل ابراهيم

*مشكور ياصفوة الصفوة
*

----------


## محمدين

*آلاف التحايا للريس حسين يوسف ... والتحايا عبره لكل الصفوة .
                        	*

----------


## الرحال

*كلا مك ممتاز ياسحس لكن اللون الزرق ممنوع في الكتابه طارق اولترس
*

----------


## الرحال

*اعلم تماما انك احد العلاميين الذين وضعو بصمتهم للمريخ ولهاذا المنتدي وكلامي لك ليس انتقاد بل مجرد توجيه وانت تعلم تماما معزتك عندي
*

----------


## الرحال

*ارجو الرد علي تعليقي في هذا الميل    :[email protected]
*

----------


## الرحال

*ياسحس مدني متين اتاكد لي من بدر الدين
*

----------


## ابوحجيل

*ما عندي تعليق الا ان يحفظك الله للمريخ ويحفظ المريخ لنا
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*صعب على ان أشارككم
فأنا بين قامات
لكم الحترام والتقدير
*

----------


## ذاد الخلا

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااائع جدا والله انتم تعبرون عن كل مانحسه تجاة الكيان العظيم المريخ 
شكرا لكم مريخاب أون لاين
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*التحيه استاذ حسين يوسف

*

----------


## سكواها

*نحيييييييييييييييك ايه المسكون ابداعا وربنا يكتر من امثالك فى مجتمع الصفوة الراقى جدا
*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

*ينصر دينك يا حسين ابن يوسف .. يعجز القلم عن التعبير .. فقط حفظك الله ورعاك ..
وعشت يامريخ موفور القيم 
*

----------


## حبيب المريخ

*الف شكر ياسحس يارائع حقيقه كلام جميل من صفوه جميل
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*[frame="7 80"] 
مبدع ..مبدع ...رائيع ...
لك الف تحية 
[/frame]
*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*يكفي  انك  تنتمي  للزعيم فلذلك  انت صفوه
*

----------


## asimayis

* المريخ هو العشق الابدي
*

----------


## مدثر الجعلي

*المريخ عالم جميل
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*نفتخر بمريخيتنا ونعتز بمعرفة صفوة مثلك عبر يراعك الرائع الذي يخط حب سودان المريخ علي صفحات التاريخ 00الف شكر لك اخي حسن يوسف واصل يا مبدع
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*هذا الصمت الحزين يجب أن ينتهي الآن... 

الاخ العزيز حسين يوسف 

هذا الصمت قد انتهى وان شاء الله الا غير رجعة 

فقد تحملنا الكثير وتحمل المريخ منا الكثير ونحن ننهش في لحمه ونحرق في دمنا

عندما انهزم ظلما وعدوانا وتحكيما وبفعل الشتائم ومكبرات الصوت التي اخرج فيها 

جلافيط بن زرقان افة هذا الزمان من جوفهم اقذر واقبح الشتائم والاوصاف ضد راجي وبقية لاعبي 

المريخ الملوك 

استفرغوها في استادهم المتعفن المتهالك من روث البهائم وعظام الحمير عندما كان زريبة للعيش

في يوم من الايام فزدوها قذارة بما تم دفنه فيها من عظام قطط العرضة المسكينة وعظام

الحمير والشعوذة والافك الكبير والسحر والتنجيم 

ولكننا صحونا من غفوتنا ومن تأثير وصفنا بالصفوة التي التزمنا بها ادبا وخلقا واخلاق 

ولا زلنا ولكننا عندما قررنا ان نكون يوم نهائي مباراة كاس السودان صفوة لمن يستحقون

منا ان نعاملهم بالذوق والخلق والتسامح وكفوة لمن استحقرونا زمنا طويلا ظنا منهم اننا ضعفاء ولم يعرفوا ابدا باننا قادرون ان اردنا ان نكون من مثل طوفان نوح او زلازل واعاصير تسانامي

اسيا الذي لا يبقي ولا يذر وكان ما كان في ذلك اليوم عندما عاملنهم بنفس اسلوبهم القبيح 

وبمنتهى القوة والجسارة والعزيمة فهزمنهم شر هزيمة بهدفي راجي وهنو وهزمنا لاعبيهم 

نفسيا واجتماعيا وجعلنا مجتمع الهليل يغلي ويفور فدخلوا في تطاحن ونفور وانقسموا 

في ما بينهم ودخلت المشاكل والمحن بينهم حتى انهم استعانوا بالمسيد وبشيخ المسيد 

ليصلح في ما اختلفوا فيه وما كان خلافهم الا بعد هزيمتهم الكبيرة من المريخ العظيم 

فدخلت عليهم الهزيمة بالساحق والماحق والبلاء المتلاحق

المريخ كيان كبير وعشق ابدي كريم فالمريخ فعلا وطن ووطن يسع الجميع 

لانه كبير وعالم جميل 

تحياتي اخي الكريم
                        	*

----------


## محمد زمراوي

*والله صفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـوه 
ولا تعليق
                        	*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*المريخ صار حدودا آمنة لحركتنا وحياتنا.. فلا تهملوا حدودكم أيها الزعماء.. 
المريخ هو الرغبات الدفينة فلا تدفنوا رغباتكم بأيديكم أيها الزعماء.. 
المريخ هو الأم الحانية والأب العطوف ، فلا تعقوا والديكم أيها الزعماء.. 
هو حياتنا  وكفي
*

----------


## senba

*المريخ اعتقاد فى الدواخل, المريخ يعنى كلما هو جميل فى هذه الحياة
                        	*

----------


## حسن عبدالباقى

*والله نعشقه مثل ابنائنا 
كيف ولا هو الزعيم
*

----------

